# O/T - Got a Surprise this weekend



## HoneyPot (Oct 17, 2005)

My boyfriend popped the question this weekend. 

Very unexpected. Well, not unexpected in general, just thatwe (by which I mean "I") plannedfor maybe after Christmas tofigure it all out. I'm really sharp at knowing when thingsare going on, so he said the only way he could surprise me was to do itbefore we planned. 

Of course everyone in both our families knew - I was the only one being kept in the dark.



Oh, and I said yes.



____________
Nadia


----------



## Shuu (Oct 17, 2005)

Congratualtions! When's the big day?


----------



## Lissa (Oct 17, 2005)

Congratulations!!! :great:


----------



## Bunnys_rule63 (Oct 17, 2005)

Congratulations!:dude::bunnydance::jumpforjoy:


----------



## HoneyPot (Oct 17, 2005)

Thanks guys! I can't stop grinning, I'm such a girl.

We're saying "Sept 2007". We want to save some money because I have a huge family.


----------



## Linz_1987 (Oct 17, 2005)

Wow! Congratulations! I hope you are both happy! Good Luck! Your bunnies should be your bride maids!


----------



## northerndancer (Oct 17, 2005)

Congratulations!!!!!!!!!!:elephant:

I agree you should have bunnies as bridesmaids, Lol!!!!! At my weddingI would have taken my two bunniesto the reception only I knewthey would have been frightened. 

Also I wanted to take a photo of my bunnies with a dolly veiland a bow tie on to use as the wedding invitation only it was adisaster as they kept trying to chew the dolls veil and tie and theywould run round before I could get a photo.

However, If people know you have bunnies youll get lots of bunny gifts, pictures etc for wedding gifts. 

Enjoy all the excitement and planning, it is a wonderful special time.

Liz, Flora, Northern Dancer.


----------



## CorkysMom (Oct 17, 2005)

Congrats, thats great! Sounds like he pulled it off well!


----------



## LuvaBun (Oct 17, 2005)

Wonderful!! Many congrats to you both 

Jan


----------



## kpc (Oct 17, 2005)

Sept. a great time for weddings, 19 years strong this Sept.


----------



## Boricua_bunny (Oct 17, 2005)

Congratulations!! I agree that you should get your bunnies involved in the wedding!:great:


----------



## loplover (Oct 17, 2005)

Congratulations!:happybunny:How did he ask you?


----------



## HoneyPot (Oct 17, 2005)

Hah, I'll have to think of a way to use thebunny, maybe in pictures or something. Too funny.I'll come up with something fun andsilly.

We had a whole day out - went to see Les Miserables, then he had a'surprise' for me - we went back to the car and he had packed overnightbags for us both. So I thought his 'surprise' was the awesomehotel room we got. But then while we were there he startedgoing on about wanting to prepare something etc etc. Ihonestly had NO idea what he was talking about until he pulled out thering box.

It was perfect because I had asked him not to do anything huge like proposing at a ball game or anything like that!!


----------



## Carolyn (Oct 17, 2005)

:faint:


What a Great Story! :groupparty:

Your Fiance did well. That story will go down in your history. 

Congratulations, Bride! :hug:

:bunnydance: :bunnydance: :bunnydance:

(Spend more money on the Honeymoon than the wedding! :wink: )

:rose:

-Carolyn


----------



## sfritzp (Oct 17, 2005)

How romantic is that! Congratulations!:heart:


----------



## loplover (Oct 17, 2005)

How sweet! Hay just relized that it was Sweeest Day this weend. Atleast her in the States don't know about elseware.


----------



## naturestee (Oct 17, 2005)

Congratulations! Can I make asuggestion? The smaller the wedding, the easier it is to plan(and it's less expensive!). Unless, of course, the parentsare taking over and you don't mind it. I hated doingwedding planning stuff- I'm just not a girly-girl.

:groupparty:
Woo Hoo! Party!


----------



## Nicky Snow (Oct 18, 2005)

Congrats!!!!


----------



## hoppy (Oct 18, 2005)

congrats!arty:


----------



## DaisyNBuster (Oct 18, 2005)

Congratulations - How romantic of him. 

*Writes note to self to remind the Hubby what romance is again*!!

Great news!

:sunshine:

Vickie


----------



## bluebird (Oct 18, 2005)

congratulations,I wish you many happy years.bluebird


----------



## shadow10978 (Oct 18, 2005)

Awwwwww Congratz I remember when my ol manasked me to marry him lol...we have been engaged for almost 4 1/2 yearsnow and still havnt done the deed lol. We both know the other is notgoing anywhere so we dont need the piece of paper..


----------



## CrazyMike40 (Oct 18, 2005)

Congratulations to you Nadia and all the very best to a happy life for you both


----------



## HoneyPot (Oct 18, 2005)

Thank You to everyone for the well wishes!!

At some point in the next while I will start the planning.Looking forward to it, but not looking forward at the sametime. Everyone just keeps telling me how hectic it is!


----------



## SweetPeasMommie (Oct 18, 2005)

Congrats and Sept is a wonderful month for a wedding too. WE got married on April 27th 2002.

Have a nice simple wedding. WE only have 100 people there and it wasnice. I have a large family my self as well. When my cousin got marriedshe had 600 people there and just 350 of the people were family of mine.

I liked the small simple wedding than a large huge wedding. I had nobooze or dancing either. Oh by the way our wedding was paid off beforewe got married. It cost us just 1500 dollars for the whole intirewedding. We had the reception for free, food was just 200 dollars for500 people, tux was only 50 bucks, wedding dress was 450 bucks and theflowers were only 100 dollars. All we had was a brides maid and bestman.


----------

